# clen



## klc9100 (Feb 8, 2010)

does anyone have any experience with clen?  i ordered a bottle from a sponsored site here.  i thought i was getting pills, but it was liquid.  it's bright green, like toxic waste always looks like in movies, lol.  no big deal though.  i actually read that the liquid works better anyway.  i started low, 20mcg on my 1st day, like i read that i should.  i didn't feel anything.  so on the 2nd day, i tried 50mcg and still couldn't feel anything.  today is my 3rd day and i did 80mcg.  it's been about 3 hrs now and i still don't feel anything.  

i've never used clen before, so i don't know, but shouldn't i be feeling *SOMETHING* at this dose?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

all of CEM products are green/blue liquid.

everyone reacts differently, some people are more sensitive to Clen, but you should feel warmer as it raises your core temperature and you should get a little shaky, but it should not be to the point that you cannot function normally, but the shaking is when you know you hit the right dose, and you may also have muscle cramps, and most importantly you should see weight loss, if you don't feel its working continue increasing the dosage as you have been by 20-30mcg ED, I would not recommend going over 160mcg ED and you should run it in cycles of only 3 weeks on.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 8, 2010)

cool. thanks man. i was gonna run it 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off.  when i go back on the second time i was thinking of starting a 12 week low dose test e cycle.  would they stack ok?


----------



## MtR (Feb 8, 2010)

My buddy used CEM liquid clen and he started getting the shakes at around 80-100mcg, but he lost 11lbs in two weeks (along with T3)

I just ordered some for my girl last week and she is currently on her 3rd day and now dosed at 40mcg, she will prob top out at 80-100 depending on if she gets headaches and shakes and at what dose.

I've personally used 140mcg (tabs) and that was a lot, but like Robert said it will be more individual with this product as to what you "feel". The most important is indeed the fat loss.

....and yes adding Test E will be fine, just note that after the test kicks in you may notice an increase in water retention so don't kick yourself in the ass and mistake it for a return in bodyfat (unless your diet is shit)


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 9, 2010)

cool, thanks.  i went up to 100mcg today and i'm starting to feel it a little.  it makes me not hungry.  i don't know if that's normal, but i'll take it 

i was concerned about water retention from from the test too.  i'm only going to be running 250 every 5 days though, plus taking anastrozole.  hopefully, i won't bloat.  i'm going to be doing alot of cardio too.  i'm trying to get lean without losing muscle.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 9, 2010)

its going to suppress your appetite. that's going to be its main weight loss avenue. look on steroid.com -- there is a pretty good recommendation for how to take clen that reads how they package clen on the cem website. if you've ever taken stimulants like clen or ephendrine they all generally will cause a little nervousness, shakiness, suppressed appetite. 
The thing that sucks about clen is it starts to wear off after just a couple of weeks. 
i've had much better results w/ ephedrine and caffeine


----------



## Walnutz (Feb 9, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> The thing that sucks about clen is it starts to wear off after just a couple of weeks.


Take ketotifen with clen and you can run it for much longer than 2 weeks.  Keto up-regulates the receptors.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 10, 2010)

i took 120mcg today. i can tell my heart rate is up and i'm a little shaky (not bad though). i haven't been sweating, or having headaches, or anything like that.

i think i will try 140mcg tomorrow.

i don't WANT negative sides, but i want to know i'm taking an effective dose.  i guess there's a fine line there between the two.


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 12, 2010)

Junk like all the other fake products.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 12, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Junk like all the other fake products.


 
what the hell are you talking about???


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 17, 2010)

ok, it's official, clen WORKS. . . . atleast it does for me.  i really like it.  i slowly worked my way up to 160mcg's.  i've been taking it for 10 days now (only 4 of them at 160mcg) and i've lost 5lbs.  i have avoided getting on the scales until last night.  i have intentionally not changed ANYTHING else.  my diet and workout routine has stayed exactly the same.  well, i take that back.  i am taking some taurine and drinking a little more water, to avoid cramps, but other than that, everything has stayed the same.  i haven't had any sides other than being just a little shakey and i get a slight headache every afternoon, but nothing bad at all.

thank you guys for the input.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2010)

you dosing once or twice a day champ?


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 17, 2010)

I have ran many different types of clen and have to say 160mcg and just starting to get shakes is not that good. I am a hard time user of all gear and once I hit 80mcg of sopharma clen and I cannot even write my name.
Not knocking CEM but maybe try a different brand and see if its you or the clen.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 17, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> you dosing once or twice a day champ?


 
i take it all at once, about an hour after my workout, before i come to work.



Lone Wolf said:


> I have ran many different types of clen and have to say 160mcg and just starting to get shakes is not that good. I am a hard time user of all gear and once I hit 80mcg of sopharma clen and I cannot even write my name.
> Not knocking CEM but maybe try a different brand and see if its you or the clen.


 
maybe i have a high tolorance for it, or maybe this bottle/batch is underdosed. i don't know.  i'm getting results though, without any sides to really speak of, so i'm not going to complain.

i was told not to take more than 160mcg's.  since i seem to tolorate it pretty well, for whatever reason, would it hurt to maybe take a little more?


----------



## tballz (Feb 17, 2010)

You can go higher but keep in mind that clen is hard on the heart.  So I wouldn't go up to much higher.  I have done 200mcg/day.  Forget about texting.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Junk like all the other fake products.



*Clen*buterol is a drug my friend.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 22, 2010)

i'm on my 2weeks "off" now.  my girlfriend decided to try it. she took around 50mcg yesterday and it make her shake so bad, she couldn't hardly hold onto anything.

so, i don't think there is anything wrong with the clen i got.  i just think that i naturally have a high tolorance for it for some reason.


----------



## lennoxchi (Feb 22, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> I have ran many different types of clen and have to say 160mcg and just starting to get shakes is not that good. I am a hard time user of all gear and once I hit 80mcg of sopharma clen and I cannot even write my name.
> Not knocking CEM but maybe try a different brand and see if its you or the clen.


 
i was going to say the same thing. right around 80 i sweat like a pig and am jittery.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2010)

I am currently taking 100mcg of Clen per day.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 22, 2010)

how is it effecting you, robert?


----------



## twarrior (Feb 22, 2010)

Clenbuterol (Spirovent, Ventipulmin) is a drug prescribed to sufferers of breathing disorders such as asthma as a decongestant and bronchodilator. A dose of about 120 μg should never be exceeded in a day.

You all should be ashamed of yourself.  Think of all the asthma suffers that aren't able to dose because your all taking their scrips


oh and...Persons self-administering the drug for weight loss or to improve athletic performance have experienced nausea, vomiting, diaphoresis, palpitations, tachycardia and myocardial infarction.  sounds like something i want to run right out and purchase.


----------



## freydo (Feb 22, 2010)

is it safe or even beneficial to continue taking CEE while on clen?


----------

